

Why We Should Keep Wi-Fi Off Airplanes - hunterowens
http://www.openforum.com/articles/why-we-should-keep-wi-fi-off-airplanes

======
benologist
I don't think that's a very good justification. If you want to use that time
to think then make the personal decision not to connect.

I think you're romanticizing 'travel' too ... those hours can add up to very
significant amounts of time spent messing around on your way to/from/between
airports, planes and hotels - your 3 hour adventure is someone else's 20 hour
journey. I've probably spent 2 or 3 weeks in that limbo this year, and can't
wait until the day every seat has an electric socket and every plane has wifi.

